# Sawmill blades



## yarnammurt (Nov 27, 2012)

How long will a blade stay sharp if just milling pine. My mill will be ready for pick-up the first of next week. just wondering how long a blade will last. I will put up pics when I pick it up.


----------



## gvwp (Nov 27, 2012)

yarnammurt said:


> How long will a blade stay sharp if just milling pine. My mill will be ready for pick-up the first of next week. just wondering how long a blade will last. I will put up pics when I pick it up.



There are a lot of variables but a few things to keep in mind. The fastest way to dull a blade is to saw dirty logs. Dirt and sand are death to a nice sharp blade. If your mill has a debarker use it as much as possible if you are sawing really dirty logs. Really knotty logs will dull a blade as well. Saw a bit slower through knots. Also be sure your logs are free of any metal which will kill a blade instantly in most cases. If you have a blade lubrication system use it as much as possible as well. This will keep your blades cool and you will get much more life using lubrication. I normally get around 1000bf of 4/4 lumber if I am sawing clean logs. You might think Pine is easier to saw but in fact it can dull your blades quicker than hardwood in some cases. Pine is often knotty and these knots will dull your blade. You can often saw Pine faster but its easier for the blade to wonder in soft wood especially when your blade starts to get dull.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 28, 2012)

What make of mill are you getting?






yarnammurt said:


> How long will a blade stay sharp if just milling pine. My mill will be ready for pick-up the first of next week. just wondering how long a blade will last. I will put up pics when I pick it up.


----------



## Mizer (Nov 28, 2012)

DavidDobbs said:


> What make of mill are you getting? I hope it is orange! Just kidding, but if it is I and several others here have a lot of hours on them and will be willing to help you out. Just to emphasize, we will help out no matter what brand of mill. Getting a new sawmill is very exciting, bout like expecting a baby


That is what I was wondering.


----------



## Mizer (Nov 28, 2012)

yarnammurt said:


> How long will a blade stay sharp if just milling pine. My mill will be ready for pick-up the first of next week. just wondering how long a blade will last. I will put up pics when I pick it up.


As has been already said there are a lot of variables that go into it. I would much rather saw oak than pine because of the knots and the amount of sap, but that is just me. I think a safe answer to your question for a new sawyer would be in the 500 bdft. range. Don't be disappointed if you go through several blades the first couple logs, there are a lot of things that can go wrong as you are getting your feet wet, like the realization that (I should not have tried to back the mill up with the blade running while in the log or Maybe I should ease into the end of the log instead of at full speed:no dice. more please:) Whenever I was training a new sawyer I just planned on wasting a few blades while they getting started. As you learn to read your logs, such as knot placement and a good eye for rocks and dirt, blade feed rate, ect.., your blade life will increase. Plan on using a *lot* of water, or what ever your lube of choice is when sawing pine and make sure to blow your line clear of it when your are done sawing for the day during the winter season or else it will be frozen the next morning. Watch out for the metal parts of your mill too, there are heck on a blade.:dash2:


----------



## yarnammurt (Nov 28, 2012)

I bought a Logmaster LM15 loaded 30hp 24' cutting length, toe boards, lap siding cutter, Hyd head and controls,log loader,board draw back.ECT. My family are loggers So Im not that new. I have a unlimited supply of standing dead pine (fresh dead). Some might be a little blue But thats good I use that for flooring.I have Ash,Hickory,Gum,all Oak,Maple,Cherry. Its just the pine is what will go first I am using it to build my lumber shead and shead for my mill. I will get pics up asap.


----------



## TurnerTom (Jan 2, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> If you plan on cutting any yard trees you are in for many surprises. From bullets to bottles and everything I'm between. My personal favorite was a kids sand bucket complete with sand and little plastic shovels.



I cut a barrel off a 38 revolver in a ceder tree several years ago. The woman I was cutting for said she remembered her father putting the pistol in the crotch of the tree when she was a little girl. Wish I had a picture. Sure dulled the blade on the WoodMizer.

Tom


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 8, 2013)

You guys have some amazing stories.


----------

